# SA "slingshots anonymous"



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome to slingshots anonymous!

I'll start this rolling...

Hi my name is Chris and I'm addicted to slingshots. 

God grant me the serenity
to accept the things I cannot change;
courage to change the things I can;
and wisdom to know the difference.

Living one day at a time;
Enjoying one moment at a time;
Accepting hardships as the pathway to peace
And never stop shooting!!!

Have a great day guys. 
Chris

UPDATE!!! New coin for all the addicted. 😀


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> ...Hi my name is chis and I'm addicted to slingshots.


Hi Chris.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi, my name is Shane and I'm addicted to slingshots...Wait!...no, I'm not...I don't have a problem...I can quit whenever I want! I just don't wanna! Keep on shootin' brother.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Hi Chris,

Hi everyone, my name is Todd. I'm not sure why I'm here...I don't have a problem :iono: . I spend all my time and money on slingshots and I think about them all the time...NO PROBLEM!!!! :rofl:

Keep after it and have some fun!

Todd


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi everyone , my name is SmilingFury... NO, NO, I mean my name is Angelos. I forget my keys places but I always have a slingshot. Even when I am not shooting, I need to have one in my hand. I have one within 5feet of my bed when I sleep. I buy slingshot stuff constantly and build slingshots to trade with a large community of enablers!! I talk for hours on end about shooters to other slingshot addicts. I will be driving 6 hours to get together with other slinger nutballs in june.

Oh, btw, I am not complaining or confessing... ... Actually...

...I was bragging!!!

SLINGERS UNITE!!! Hahaha.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

HI Chris:

Well my given name Is Roger..But being a 70yr old coot..I go by oldmiser....

Lovin the lost art of shooting again form health issues....to me shooting keeps my mind active

& my hands & fingers some what nimble...I look forward to shooting every day...2 or 3 times..as I do this in different

stages of shooting..with so rest time in between....Be Well My friends...Keep your ammo straight on a path to your

target...May the Good Lord Bless you all.......~AKAOldmiser


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Hello, my name is Nathan and I am a Slingshotaholic. I once was caught fondling a slingshot underneath the dinner table while on a date with my wife... and I felt no shame. I can be found anywhere by following the trail of shiny steel balls, my family calls them 'Nathan droppings'.

I quit a good paying job three years ago to make slingshots and I have never looked back. Some say I need help and I agree... i need help making more slingshots. With determination and dedication, I could beat this thing...

nah, probably not!


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Hello, Chris. My name is Arber and I am just a casual slingshot maker. I make a new slingshot every week or two. My family thinks I am a childish lunatic due to my interest in the sport. Every time I finish a slingshot, I tell myself "I will never do this again" but the following week, I hunger to make more. This isn't a problem though, I think.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi,

I'm Gary and I'm terminal with slingshot disease. Medications such as inhaling the scents of different types and shapes of rubber,the materials used for frame designs,and the leather for ammo placement,only serve to increase the desire to get another slingshot-and then another. A sad testament to a once normal man. On second thought,I wouldn't change a thing-normality? HAH what's that!!!!!! Everyone that doesn't like slingshots has the problem!!!!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't even know what I am doing here? I am not addicted, I can quit anytime I want. I mean come on, it is just something I do for kicks not like I have to or anything.

OH CRAP WHERE DID I LEAVE MY SLINGSHOT, IT"S NOT IN MY POCKET!!!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi, my name is Chad. I only really think about slingshot like 85% of my waking time so I don't really see what the problem is. Sure, I did just take a break from making some slingshots to go pick up a slingshot from the post office and then came in here to see what new slingshot things had been posted. But, that's normal right?

Besides as long as I get my slingshots from reputable sources they are perfectly safe, it's not like I'm hurting anyone.....but I do think I may have a theraband fetish.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hi my name is Randy, I have a serious problem!!!! I admit it!  I like to carry a SS all the time. I like to make SS all the time. I like to shoot SS all the time!!!!!!  I often find myself thinking of another SS while I am working on one.  My friends think I am crazy when I tell them SS are more fun than Shotguns or rifles, pistols. Thanks to Bill Hays I also can not stop trying to light matches and cut cards. I am also terribly bad for my friends as I keep enabling them to indulge there fetish. I feel better about myself if others are as crazy as I am  I feel there is no hope for me


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Man! These responses are great!!!!! Lmao. This is a great community. I mean where can you go and post your art, sell your art, and just talk about the most fun thing to shoot in the world! I am 1000% super happy that I joined this forum. I have met some of the nicest people in this world here, The most generous and kind. Anyone who truly knows me here knows that I needed a place like this and a slingshot in my pocket  so thank you for making this a great place.

Now about me since everyone is spillin there guts. I am definitely addicted!!!!! I buy shooters all the time. I make shooters all time. I currently have around 100 slingshots.I shoot a ton a day. I have a slingshot/various ammo/extra band sets on me 24/7. I like to test rubbers for distance and ammo weights at distances and be accurate with them. Rubber? Let's not talk about rubber. Rubber is a drug to me and I am definitely addicted to that stuff. Put it this way.... You know that white stuff that comes off latex. That powder.... That's the good stuff! Woo hoo! I keep mine in a safe so I don't use to much.  all I know is this is the most fun place in the world for me, so thank you for making it such a great place to chill


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Ummm, you make it this way too dude. So thanks and your welcome, hahahaha.


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

A over indulgence of anything can intoxicate&#8230;&#8230;..LBH2


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi. My name is Blake and I'm a slingshotaholic.

I tried to convince myself that I was just a social slingshotter, that I could quit any time I wanted. But after a while i realized that I often slingshot alone. I've even been known to take a few shots first thing in the morning just so I can make it through the day. I can't sleep without some shots before bedtime. When I'm not shooting all I can think about is my next score. My next bullseye. The acrid odor of a freshly struck match. The sound of steel hitting a soda can. Just one more hit, man. I neeeeeeed it.


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

hello to all, the name is Jim, some call me "The Funkster" anyway I grew up playing with these things they call slingshots then moved on to other activities - after finding this place I have returned to the said activity of Slingshot shooting , (making) world - if not for you guys who knows where I'd be right now , probably doing things like MOWING the lawn, Painting the House, Pulling weeds so you can see you guys saved me life ...hold on............yes Babe , be right there ya well I haven't lost my head I know my place in the peck'n order, ya that's right ------- but life is good, I'm truly BLESSED thanks guys

PS - spend way to much time here on this site.....HA not a chance.....


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow... I'm not even sure how to answer this one!

But I can say I'm a confirmed slingshot pyromaniac though....


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

My name is Josh and I DO NOT have a problem.

I only make slingshots or slingshot accessories all the time. I usually have a slingshot on the night stand. I check SSF at least daily.

I hear quite often from my wife. "Why is there another piece of wood in the microwave? I just took one out."

Nope...I do not have a problem...well maybe a small one...very very very tiny...minuscule one...like microscopic.


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

You people are totally crazy! I don't know why all my friends thought I should come here tonight


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello!!

...please, somebody help me...

I've suffered from this condition since I was 8 years old. Yeah, I know ... too hard to believe.

And now, since I was sleeping in a shade of a cork oak during one summer afternoon and a huge acorn dropped on my head, I've started to seeing targets everywhere and named myself "Quercusuber" ...Can you believe it??

But that's not the worst part:

First was the inner rubber from tyres, which people and society thinks it is an harmless product. Then, chained office rubber bands (in my teens...)

But now the heavy stuff, Theraband!!! ...I don't know what to do.

I've tried rehab with latex balloons once. With little success...

...Even when I see a women's bra, I can't help myself of thinking in my draw length...

Is this normal or what, dear members??

Yours truly...

Q


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

My wife told me I have a problem all I seem capable of thinking or talking about is slingshots


----------



## Mike The Spike (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi My name is Mike, and I'm here because they forced me to as part of my rehab program. I don't have a problem, I'm innocent of possession. Those slingshots were planted on me by The Man to frame me. They said they found my DNA on the handles of all slingshots, but I can explain that. See after 12 years we decided to surgically remove the stick stuck up the behind of my wife. However, she secretly missed the stick and replaced it with a slingshot they planted on me previously. And since we're married we share the same DNA (that, and she's my sister).

True story!

Ah who am I kidding I admit it! I'm a 30 year old man and I'm addicted to slingshots! And I don't care what anyone thinks I'll keep shooting them till there are no more trees left on this plannet that produce rubber (judging from the current state of Global Warming, I'd say that's about 2 years of shooting fun left!)


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

Hello my fellow addicts, my name is Justin and though new to this addiction i have fallen far down the rabbit hole. I fear there is no turning back, no hope. My wife is becoming a addict too, even when in automotive school all i think of is Shooting and building. It is so bad my entire college is Collecting HDPE for me. I found myself building a Sling bow for no reason, Just heating steel and bending it. I have lost all desire and motivation in my past hobbies and even my newborn daughter goes with me and my wife shooting. There is not turning back, Cant go back.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi my name is Leonslingshot the 13' "I don't have a slingshot problem as long I have one close to me" 
Cheers


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

My name is Lukas and I´m addicted to Slinghots since I wasn´t able to draw my Hunting Bow anymore due to multiple back surgerys.

Shooting slingshots is as relaxing as shooting my beloved Hunting Bow. I´m glad to be part of this wonderful community and communicate with such a wonderful bunch of brothers in spirit! Thanks very much for your support!

Wish you all a nice day!

Luke


----------



## xe0n (May 19, 2014)

Hi my name is Sling.... no wait, xe0n.

I was initially curious about slingshots after buying a cheap "mainstream" one.... Then I found this place...... you know, like one of those seedy places down a dark.... DARK ally.

My curiosity got the better of me and..... well.....I admit....I took my first shot....... This strange, absorbing place... they call it a "forum".... I had never heard of such things... b..b.but this PLACE was like......ecstasy... and well, I took my second shot (post)... and then I ended up buying another slingshot, but it was allot more expensive.... and well REAL!....

The feeling is overpowering, its addictive, I have been shooting things non stop for the last few days. I don't know what to do but shoot any more.....

I think I am a Slinga-holic......

Actually, no... no I am FINE  I am perfectly...............fine.

_____________________________________________________________________________________

On a serious note: I AM hooked on this forum and to the world of slingshots! Damm you all 

Glad I found the place!


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

Hello Xe0n!


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi Chris, my name is Mike. I think i have a problem, I Can't Get Enough Of Slingshots !!!! 
One hanging from my rear view mirror,on the nite stand by my bed,hanging on a nail at front & back doors to my home!!
I even saw one in the door handle leading into the movie theater. I see(am looking) them everywhere!

PLEASE HELP ME !! Mike


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

Hello all, my name is Dave and I'm an addict. I love my addiction. When I was younger I couldn't keep up with the other shooters. When I got older I became a "gun nut" and did quite well, but still couldn't hit the ground with a slingshot. Now I am retired and bought a "slingshot" so to speak and it was the same old story.
Thanks to the internet and some videos I bought a HTS from Pocket Predators and a miracle happened, I now hit what I look at!
I only check this forum three to five times a day so I think I'm in good company now.
Thank you all fellow addicts.


----------



## xe0n (May 19, 2014)

Stretch said:


> Hello Xe0n!


Hello my fellow shotter  I assume you have this incurable addiction also? :rofl:


----------



## xe0n (May 19, 2014)

I have a confession fellow SA...........

Urrrm...........

I may have just ordered a Dankung Toucan plus 4 sets of various Theraband flats............................

I also had 1000 balls arrive in the post....

What is happening to me!? 

Im a broken man :rofl:


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Today is my birthday and the addiction grows... For start I promised myself I would not buy anymore, at least for a while, maybe just trade a little, but I broke. I just couldn't help myself!! Why!?! I got a HareSplitter lite, and then the need seemed to subside, that was until, I hit the buy button and I got an Eagle Of Snipper in black with the arrow rest and flashlight attachment, oh man they send it with some nice pouches... I am so ashamed of myself as I hide in the dark playing... And now, I just couldn't stop myself, she kept asking me what I wanted for my birthday!!!!! So, a S.E.R.E is on it's way. I have no control... I am doomed. The other day she asked me why I was putting up more hooks on my hat wall... It was because I had run out of room on my slingshot rack.

Ok, it does feel better to talk about it


----------



## xe0n (May 19, 2014)

PorkChopSling said:


> Today is my birthday and the addiction grows... For start I promised myself I would not buy anymore, at least for a while, maybe just trade a little, but I broke. I just couldn't help myself!! Why!?! I got a HareSplitter lite, and then the need seemed to subside, that was until, I hit the buy button and I got an Eagle Of Snipper in black with the arrow rest and flashlight attachment, oh man they send it with some nice pouches... I am so ashamed of myself as I hide in the dark playing... And now, I just couldn't stop myself, she kept asking me what I wanted for my birthday!!!!! So, a S.E.R.E is on it's way. I have no control... I am doomed. The other day she asked me why I was putting up more hooks on my hat wall... It was because I had run out of room on my slingshot rack.
> 
> Ok, it does feel better to talk about it


Haaaappppppy Birthday!


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

PorkChopSling said:


> Today is my birthday and the addiction grows... For start I promised myself I would not buy anymore, at least for a while, maybe just trade a little, but I broke. I just couldn't help myself!! Why!?! I got a HareSplitter lite, and then the need seemed to subside, that was until, I hit the buy button and I got an Eagle Of Snipper in black with the arrow rest and flashlight attachment, oh man they send it with some nice pouches... I am so ashamed of myself as I hide in the dark playing... And now, I just couldn't stop myself, she kept asking me what I wanted for my birthday!!!!! So, a S.E.R.E is on it's way. I have no control... I am doomed. The other day she asked me why I was putting up more hooks on my hat wall... It was because I had run out of room on my slingshot rack.
> 
> Ok, it does feel better to talk about it


Happy Birthday May your addiction to slingshots follow you forever.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

xe0n said:


> PorkChopSling said:
> 
> 
> > Today is my birthday and the addiction grows... For start I promised myself I would not buy anymore, at least for a while, maybe just trade a little, but I broke. I just couldn't help myself!! Why!?! I got a HareSplitter lite, and then the need seemed to subside, that was until, I hit the buy button and I got an Eagle Of Snipper in black with the arrow rest and flashlight attachment, oh man they send it with some nice pouches... I am so ashamed of myself as I hide in the dark playing... And now, I just couldn't stop myself, she kept asking me what I wanted for my birthday!!!!! So, a S.E.R.E is on it's way. I have no control... I am doomed. The other day she asked me why I was putting up more hooks on my hat wall... It was because I had run out of room on my slingshot rack.
> ...





BlackBob said:


> PorkChopSling said:
> 
> 
> > Today is my birthday and the addiction grows... For start I promised myself I would not buy anymore, at least for a while, maybe just trade a little, but I broke. I just couldn't help myself!! Why!?! I got a HareSplitter lite, and then the need seemed to subside, that was until, I hit the buy button and I got an Eagle Of Snipper in black with the arrow rest and flashlight attachment, oh man they send it with some nice pouches... I am so ashamed of myself as I hide in the dark playing... And now, I just couldn't stop myself, she kept asking me what I wanted for my birthday!!!!! So, a S.E.R.E is on it's way. I have no control... I am doomed. The other day she asked me why I was putting up more hooks on my hat wall... It was because I had run out of room on my slingshot rack.
> ...


Thanks guys!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi my name is Tom, Im 30 years old and I am a recovering NON-Slingshot shooter. I couldn't have got to where I am without the help of the other people in this recovery program here on the SSF. It's important to be accountable in this process. I have learned to feel sorry for those around me that are addicted to NOT shooting a slingshot, and I really try to help them if they will let me. My recovery has been steady and the only speed bumps in the road are when the reality of money limitations has prevented me from getting yet another slingshot or making one of my own. I am happy to report that I frequently find myself justifying, to my wife, that there is another slingshot that I need to get because it is a little bit different than anything else I have. For example....This one is made of G10.. this one is a beautiful hardwood.. this one has an aluminum core.. this one has a rapid band attachment system.. this one is a starship.. this one is cast in Aluminum by gents in the UK.. this one has a rotating head.... Im sure you get the idea.

For those of you just hoping to have this kind of recovery, DON'T GIVE UP! YOU CAN DO IT! There is a world of freedom on the other side.

Tom


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

HELP!!!!
I've relapsed. I know I shouldn't have but I couldn't help myself. I just bought not one, but TWO new slingshots.I am now waiting on a Boy Scout from Pocket Predators and a Peerless from flippinout.
I cant resist the new toys!!!
(If anyone has experience with either of those, please let me know what works well. Thanks! )


----------



## xe0n (May 19, 2014)

Last week I only had a barnett cobra and 50 Barnett bb ammo...... Now...... Errrrm...
Do you think I have a problem?


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

Actually, yes, we have the same problem. Need a bigger space for the equipment!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I do not think any of you are addicted.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi I'm Tom and my wife says I am addicted to slingshots. I replied I would quit but I'm no quitter. Now that you mention it I have been hearing the phrase can we talk about something else for awhile.


----------



## jodigirl (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi, my name is Jodi and I am addicted to slingshots. I recently went on a mission trip to Honduras where I was seen taking pictures of eucalyptus tree bark (because of the variety of colors that would make one beautiful slingshot!) and brought rosewood back to the U.S. in my luggage for slingshot use. MJ made me a beautiful slingshot out of it and it shoots great! I also recently talked my mom into letting MJ and me hold a slingshot tournament at her house! Looking forward to have a second tournament this year because it's way too long to wait for next year's ECST!

I now use an SPS and I love it! I have not paid bills or cleaned house yet this month because every spare second is spent outside shooting paper targets and aluminum cans. I always have ammo in my pocket and carry a slingshot... most of the time (I am a school teacher and it is slightly frowned upon to have one in school) :naughty:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I am so excited about the tournament. Cannot believe I can meet people with same interest. Thank goodness for the internet


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

It was great to see all the greats responses to this. As we can all clearly see NONE of use have any AdiCtiOnS here!


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello my name is SSPT, and I don`t know what you are talking about :what: I have no problem :iono: I just shoot slingshots literaly all the time and came to this forum almoust every hour, when I wasn`t shooting I always carry one, and when I was sleeping I have them in my nightstand

.. And when I was shooting bad I shoot even more.... maybe I realy have a problem, just a small one :screwy:!! Oh no its a big problem :banghead:


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi everyone my name is mike and my girl friend says I'm addicted to slingshots. But I'm not I can quite any time I want


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

flippinout said:


> Hello, my name is Nathan and I am a Slingshotaholic. I once was caught fondling a slingshot underneath the dinner table while on a date with my wife... and I felt no shame. I can be found anywhere by following the trail of shiny steel balls, my family calls them 'Nathan droppings'.
> 
> I quit a good paying job three years ago to make slingshots and I have never looked back. Some say I need help and I agree... i need help making more slingshots. With determination and dedication, I could beat this thing...
> 
> nah, probably not!


You made the right choice my friend.

I am by no means the worlds greatest shooter (although .. .give me time, I will be) but slingshots are my one true passion. I have exhausted countless hours researching, watching youtube videos regarding slingshots ... I still to this day go to youtube daily and sort by upload time for all things slingshot related. I try to shoot every day. I used to be into making slingshots ... now I simply want to shoot. I am an addict. And I don't care. Bury me with a few slingshots and a roll of latex.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

So no one else has an slingshot addiction? Haha


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi, Ryan here… ummm… yup. Do we give tokens too? If we do, are they shaped like slingshots? If they are, what’s the best taper for those tokens and can I possibly get three in every color? Thanks 🤪


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Sandstorm said:


> Hi, Ryan here… ummm… yup. Do we give tokens too? If we do, are they shaped like slingshots? If they are, what’s the best taper for those tokens and can I possibly get three in every color? Thanks 🤪


This is a great idea!! I made a new coin for everyone. 😝


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Welcome to slingshots anonymous!
> 
> I'll start this rolling...
> 
> ...


that coin looks suspiciously familiar,lol


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Stretch said:


> You people are totally crazy! I don't know why all my friends thought I should come here tonight


Join the group! It’s a fun AdICTiOn! 😳


----------



## Relivechildhood (Dec 12, 2021)

Hey folks, 
Alan here. I love slingshots. Shooting with slingshots makes me feel excited and it helps me clear my mind. Glad to have found this big family, full of wonderful friends and excellent shooters. Happy shooting guys.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Relivechildhood said:


> Hey folks,
> Alan here. I love slingshots. Shooting with slingshots makes me feel excited and it helps me clear my mind. Glad to have found this big family, full of wonderful friends and excellent shooters. Happy shooting guys.


Nice of you to join us Alan. Keep shooting buddy! We are happy to have you here!


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

Hello
My name is Adonis 57 y old and I shoot 3 to 4 times a day. For me, the slingshot is my preferred meditation, especially after my heart attack and surgery last year. 
I found out shooting slingshot will make my brain amygdala very happy. Ref.: amygdala, *region of the brain primarily associated with emotional processes*. 

We all love to shoot. Well-aimed slingshots can topple giants.
Peace


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Adonis said:


> We all love to shoot. Well-aimed slingshots can topple giants.
> Peace


That reminds me....I want to try a Shepherd's Sling sooner rather than later. I've wanted to for years but will make a conceous effort to get one this year.


----------



## RonanMcLlyr (Jan 12, 2022)

Hello my name is Ronan. I don't really know why I'm here. Just because I started a month or so ago and now have 4 cats with another one on the way, I built a slingshot out of a dog chew toy and I'm building two, does that mean I have a problem?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Adonis said:


> Hello
> My name is Adonis 57 y old and I shoot 3 to 4 times a day. For me, the slingshot is my preferred meditation, especially after my heart attack and surgery last year.
> I found out shooting slingshot will make my brain amygdala very happy. Ref.: amygdala, *region of the brain primarily associated with emotional processes*.
> 
> ...


Thanks for checking in Adonis. I’m happy your doing better and back with us. Keep shooting!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

RonanMcLlyr said:


> Hello my name is Ronan. I don't really know why I'm here. Just because I started a month or so ago and now have 4 cats with another one on the way, I built a slingshot out of a dog chew toy and I'm building two, does that mean I have a problem?


Thanks for checking in Ronan! Nice to have you with us. Keep shooting!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

brucered said:


> That reminds me....I want to try a Shepherd's Sling sooner rather than later. I've wanted to for years but will make a conceous effort to get one this year.


Thanks for checking in brucered. Keep shooting buddy.


----------

